# Dryer takes too long to dry!



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

did you check the exhausted vent outside your house? it can have clothing fibre accumulated blocking the air flow... you may need to simply remove the cover and clear it out....


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Also check the entire vent pipe for buildup. If there are any dips in the vent duct these can also fill with condensed water vapor - especially during the winter.


----------



## sendres (Jul 12, 2007)

*Lint Trap*

Also check the lint trap, if you use fabric softening sheets. The lint trap can become plugged from the build up of the fabric softener material. If you run watter though it it should flow pretty freely and not significantly. I've never had this problem myself, only about read it. Hopefully, I'm not just spreading an urban myth. But the first check would be to check the exhaust while running. If you can compare it to a neihbors, great. If the flow seems low or near non exisitant, you now know your problem and just have no figure out the cause. IS it the fan or pluging of the vent or lint trap.


----------



## nrtripp (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you all..I'll check all of your suggestions and report back


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Good things to check.
Other things to check : is washer spinning the clothes good to spin as much water as possible out before the clothes go to the dryer? Door and drum seals good? Door warped? Check that lint has not built up in the bulkhead. If it has the canister type element, make sure the holes in the bulkhead (back corner of dryerwith this type) are not clogged with lint. I think you have the canister type, not sure. Seem to turning okay, not slowed down? May be time to have someone check the thermostats.


----------



## nrtripp (Sep 12, 2007)

*All Good*

I removed the bottom front panel and lint trap. Then took a shop vac and cleared out all the built up lint inside the machine. I also used the vac in the vent hose. After doing that, my dryer dries the clothes in half the time. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Of course, you could of seen the mess that I dealt with today at my mom's house. Pulled off the hose, and was able to push out with a Vent cleaning brush about 15 pounds of wet lint. Who knows how long that has been up there, due to she has only lived in this rental for about 3 years now.


----------

